
China’s lunar probe sends first photo of dark side of the moon - zachguo
https://beta.scmp.com/news/china/article/2180453/chinas-change-4-lunar-spacecraft-poised-touch-down-dark-side-moon
======
masonic
First? The Soviet Luna 3 probe sent the first photos... In 1959.

~~~
eesmith
First taken _on_ the other side of the moon, yes. As the caption says, "The
first close-up picture of the dark side of the moon, taken by Chang’e 4 after
its historic soft landing."

